# Congrats to Smitty and 5000 post!



## Brian from Maui (Nov 18, 2004)

Heya Smitty,

Congrats on reaching the 5000 post plateau!    ray:     ray:     ray: 

Changing diapers,feeding Campbell with one hand and posting with the other must take some talent!     

I've enjoyed your humor and knowledge...only about  13000 more to catch Aladin!


----------



## shades (Nov 18, 2004)

Congrats, Smitty!

Wish I had half your knowledge and your age to boot!


----------



## Cbrine (Nov 18, 2004)

Smitty,

 Where do you find the time?  Mr Excel beter hope that your office doesn't move the PC's facing outwards like drafter's, or 50% of the post responses will disappear!!!     Congratulations on 5K.

Cal


----------



## Smitty (Nov 18, 2004)

Thanks fellas!

It's been fun, but it's really hard to post from a conference room with 25 of my sales managers...(Especially when I'm the one presenting!) :wink: 

See ya round!

Smitty


----------



## Cbrine (Nov 18, 2004)

If you can do this while posting


> Changing diapers,feeding Campbell with one hand and posting with the other must take some talent!


posting while doing a presentation should be a breeze!!


----------



## Smitty (Nov 18, 2004)

> Changing diapers,feeding Campbell with one hand and posting with the other must take some talent!


Ha!  But as "SPIT" does happen with a baby, I only post from my wife's PC (not my work laptop - that would be hard to explain to IS), when I'm holding the kiddo.  Unfortunately, "SPIT" on the keyboard tends to mess up my formulas and gets me a smack in the head (from both girls...)  :wink:   

Take care,

Smitty


----------



## Zack Barresse (Nov 19, 2004)

Congrats Smitty!!!  

May the next 5000 be just as brilliant!


----------



## Glaswegian (Nov 19, 2004)

Congrats Smitty (or should that be Zmitty    ) - didn't get a chance to be online all day so sorry if I missed the actual event(did the earth move etc etc?).

Cheers!


----------



## Zack Barresse (Nov 19, 2004)

Glaswegian said:
			
		

> ... (did the earth move etc etc?).



What .. you didn't feel it?


----------



## Glaswegian (Nov 19, 2004)

firefytr said:
			
		

> Glaswegian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought that was just the lasagne I had for lunch...


----------



## plettieri (Nov 19, 2004)

Hi Smitty:

Congrats on 5k posts..... I have not been around for a while due to major workloads....but now back to learn some more...


plettieri


----------



## Smitty (Nov 19, 2004)

> I have not been around for a while due to major workloads....but now back to learn some more...


You've been missed!   

Smitty


----------



## golf4 (Nov 21, 2004)

Hey, Smitty -

*CONGRATS ON 5 BIG ONES, BUD!!!!!!*    


Take care,

Frank


----------



## TheBuGz (Nov 23, 2004)

i hope i am not late Smitty bro

You could have done it quite earlier u    guy well i wanna see it 10K and i know u can do it.

Keep Up the Good Work!!!!


----------



## Greg Truby (Jun 20, 2007)

Still trying to figure out just how in the heck it is that Smitty's & Schollăr's posting paces picked up _after_ their wives had the babies.  I must be doing it wrong...


----------

